# setting the toe on a xxx-t?



## red rooster (Nov 29, 2004)

How do you set the rear toe on a mf1 xxx-t?

And is there a trick to getting the front toe set straight and dead even on both sides to get my starting point?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

The rear toe is "set" on most off road trucks and buggies. There are however different degree toe in blocks designed to be used with the XXX-NT that will work with the XXXT you just need to put them on the opposite side they are designed for (left on right, right on left) which will give you varying degrees. The front I usually just eyeball as I've never found a good way to do it either this side of buying a gauge.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

RPM has a toe-in/toe-out gauge it uses the ribs on ur front tires


----------



## red rooster (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks, I think I have a handle on the front end.
Are the rear toe blocks the plastc shim washers between the rear a-arm and spindles?
My rpm guage shows 9 degrees of rear toe in. I only want about 3 degrees at most.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

9? I think you might have toe confused with Camber
For your rear toe to be set at 9 something has to be broken


----------



## red rooster (Nov 29, 2004)

Setting the guage at the back of the tires, then moving it forward using the same reference point on the tires the guage shows 9 degrees of toe in. (9 hash marks on the guage to the outside of the reference point).

Do you think the rear a-arms could be on backwards or something I bought this truck used.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Oh, The thing is 9 marks don't mean 9 degrees of toe in on the RPM gage. Think about the larger diameter tires you have the greater the number will be even though the angle never really changes. 

I have seen RPM toe gages and always thought they were useless for what its worth...


----------



## red rooster (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks, I thought I was going crazy. :wave:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm assuming by "spindles" you are talking about the rear hubs (the axle runs through the hub). The hubs themselves are what needs to be changed to the other hubs in order to change the degree of toe. Your gauge, depending on how accurate it is could very well show 9 degrees as a stock XXXT would have 3 degrees per side giving you a total of 6 degrees.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Pick up a set of Team Associated Part # 7358 rear hub carriers 3 deg toe in per side ( I know you have a xxx-t) as stated earlier you just need to put them on the opposite side they are designed for (left on right, right on left) which will give you 0 degrees :thumbsup:


----------



## red rooster (Nov 29, 2004)

Quick question: would switching the losi rear hubs left to right help it?


----------



## Fantom (Feb 17, 2005)

No, it would just give the rear end toe out amd that would make your truck feel loose in the turns.


----------



## red rooster (Nov 29, 2004)

I appreciate all the help guys. Thank you.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Fantom said:


> No, it would just give the rear end toe out amd that would make your truck feel loose in the turns.


Actually it wouldn't change anything as the stock hubs are 0 degrees. The toe angle on XXXTs is controlled by the inner arm mount and before you ask red rooster, no nobody makes a different degree arm mount.  I believe the highest Losi hub is a 2.5.


----------

